# Driver photo does NOT match



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In the 10 days or so, I've had four different riders tell me they had Uber drivers whose faces were NOT the photo displayed on their rider app.

I asked if maybe they'd just changed their look with facial hair or something, and my riders said no. In one case, the photo was a male and the driver was female.

Three of those rides originated at Miami International Airport; not sure about the fourth.

Can anyone give me a _reasonable_ explanation for how that could happen legitimately?

Or are these just people driving on someone else's account without background checks?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driving someone else's account.

A cabbie posted somewhere here recently that this is common in their industry. One person get a medallian or whatever, rents the cab for 24 hours. Well, instead of letting the cab sit there for 16 hours after you drove for 8 hours, why not let Cousin Vinny drive it for 8 hours and Cousin Hector for the other 8 hours.

Maybe even getting a 20% cut from Cousin Vinny and Cousin Hector!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I have taken uber in orlando and talk to them because I drive as well and I had multiple drivers tell me that happens there. It is easier to do if you have a darker complexion and have a brother that looks similar.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Driving someone else's account.
> 
> A cabbie posted somewhere here recently that this is common in their industry. One person get a medallian or whatever, rents the cab for 24 hours. Well, instead of letting the cab sit there for 16 hours after you drove for 8 hours, why not let Cousin Vinny drive it for 8 hours and Cousin Hector for the other 8 hours.
> 
> Maybe even getting a 20% cut from Cousin Vinny and Cousin Hector!


Yeah, I know cabs are typically shared to maximize income for the vehicle owner -- but they're shared between properly credentialed people...right?

I suspect this is something different, and not legitimate.

I told my pax if the picture doesn't match, don't get in the vehicle. Cancel and contest any cancellation fees with Uber Support.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, I know cabs are typically shared to maximize income for the vehicle owner -- but they're shared between properly credentialed people...right?
> 
> I suspect this is something different, and not legitimate.
> 
> I told my pax if the picture doesn't match, don't get in the vehicle. Cancel and contest any cancellation fees with Uber Support.


I'm not 100% sure, I think the post implied that only one person qualified and the others driving were not.

Good advise for the pax though!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I told my pax if the picture doesn't match, don't get in the vehicle. Cancel and contest any cancellation fees with Uber Support.


People can certainly make their own assessment as to whether or not the driver looks legit or not.

If the driver looks shaky, they might not want to get into the vehicle even if the photo matches. On the contrary, especially if the passenger is a man, if they look ok, its probably ok to ride with them.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

If the driver is not the Uber account holder there would be no insurance in case of an accident. Bad for the Pax


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Also it could be that the rider got in the wrong Uber car too.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

All Uber drivers look alike. After all, we are not "people," we are just "Uber Drivers."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> If the driver is not the Uber account holder there would be no insurance in case of an accident. Bad for the Pax


Maybe, maybe not. If the passenger has his own insurance, and he wasn't violating the law, it may well be covered. Uber could certainly be sued, as well as the drivers involved, the passenger was using the app that Uber promoted and could reasonably argue that Uber should have more control over its drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I have taken uber in orlando and talk to them because I drive as well and I had multiple drivers tell me that happens there. It is easier to do if you have a darker complexion and have a brother that looks similar.


Yea, they all look alike ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trust me, Uber's insurance will cover the Pax and anything the driver hits, regardless of what insurance the driver has. That is covered by their commercial liability insurance. They don't want a law suit.

The driver, however, whether legit or not, will be out a car and his own medical expense. If not legit, the driver may also be open to further law suits from Uber themselves, James Rivers, The Pax, The Person/Vehicle/Structure they hit as well as a nice hefty traffic ticket... the driver account will surely be deactivated as well.

Worth the risk? Only the individual can tell...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm really not concerned much with the implications if an "undocumented driver" gets into an accident.

What I am concerned about is the possibility of people driving who have not had:

County criminal history checks
State criminal history checks
Federal criminal history checks
State sexual predator list checks
DHS watchlist checks
Driving history checks
Presumably the car has been inspected, the registration is current and legit, and all the rest. But if some guy is driving under an authorized driver's name (and picture), how do we know they're not a dangerous criminal or a perv?

My concern is first for the safety of pax, and secondly for the integrity of the process. If people are allowed to drive without the backgrounds, is it any wonder there are so many ants out there? And especially at MIA?

I see lots of reasons why Uber might look the other way -- onboarding targets/bonuses, leasing opportunities for vehicles, etc, etc. There is a *lot* of money in this business which has nothing to do with A to B.

And if someone were inclined to push the envelope, God knows Miami is the place where that would happen!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Like riders are ones to talk. I can't count the number of times I've picked up pax that aren't the account holders.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Always use a pax cam when riding in an Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Like riders are ones to talk. I can't count the number of times I've picked up pax that aren't the account holders.


First of all, you don't have to take them. That was *your choice*...not a weakness in the system.

Secondly, nobody makes any representations about whether _pax_ might be risky to pick up.

But Uber DOES make a huge deal out of all the background checking they do on their drivers.

The* "safe ride"* idea is the core of ridesharing. Cheap, safe, convenient -- that's ridesharing. Take "safe" out of that equation and the whole picture changes.

It's pretty humorous (and disappointing) that nobody here sees the real issue.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's probably some dude queuing on multiple phones. 

Best way to find a free cell phone is to check the bushes where uber suvs hangout.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

JimKE said:


> First of all, you don't have to take them. That was *your choice*...not a weakness in the system.
> 
> Secondly, nobody makes any representations about whether _pax_ might be risky to pick up.
> 
> ...


Of course it's my choice and I do the trips because I don't care either way. I only brought it up because I needed to point out the irony.

I'm not the one whining about it on a DRIVER'S FORUM.

GO CRY TO TRAVIS ABOUT THIS BECAUSE WE DON'T CARE!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

JimKE said:


> It's pretty humorous (and disappointing) that nobody here sees the real issue.


If the pic doesn't match, it means the driver isn't the authorized rideshare driver. I see the issue and it seems likely that some people are driving on other accounts. Doesn't look legit, but not much I can do about other drivers violating TOS. You gave good advice to the pax to report and decline ride.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The people authorizing other drivers to use their account should be off the platform. Sorry, not sorry. If you want to set up some sort of commercial account with a fleet of cars and drivers, then do it correctly.


----------

